# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية >  أفضل الطرق لحفظ القرآن الكريم

## هدوء عاصف

*

أفضل طريقة لحفظ القرآن : 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

افضل طريقة لحفظ القرآن هي ما سنذكره , وهذه الطريقة تتميز بقوة الحفظ ورسوخه , وسرعة الحفظ , والانتهاء من ختم القرءان سريعاً وهذه الطريقة مع التمثيل بوجه واحد من سورة الجمعة ما يلي :

1ــ تقرأ الآية الأولى عشرين مرة .
2ــ تقرأ الآية الثانية عشرين مرة . 
3ــ تقرأ الآية الثالثة عشرين مرة .
4ــ تقرأ الآية الرابعة عشرين مرة .
5ــ تقرأ هذه الآيات الأربع من أولها إلى آخرها للربط بينها عشرين مرة .
6ــ تقرأ الآية الخامسة عشرين مرة .
7ــ تقرأ الآية السادسة عشرين مرة .
8ــ تقرأ الآية السابعة عشرين مرة .
9ــ تقرأ الآية الثامنة عشرين مرة مثل.
10ــ تقرأ من الآية الخامسة إلى الآية الثامنة عشرين مرة للربط بينها .
11ــ تقرأ من الآية الأولى إلى الآية الثامنة عشرين مرة لإتقان هذا الوجه .

وهكذا تلتزم هذه الطريقة في كل وجه لكل القرآن ولا تزد في اليوم الواحد عن حفظ أكثر من ثمان لئلا يزيد عليك المحفوظ فيتفلت الحفظ .


# إذا أردت حفظ وجه جديد في يوم غد فكيف أفعل ؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذا أردت أن تحفظ الوجه الآخر في اليوم التالي , فقبل أن تحفظ الوجه الجديد بالطريقة التي ذكرتها لك , تقرأ من أول الوجه إلى آخره عشرين مرة , ليكون محفوظ الوجه السابق راسخاً , ثم تنتقل إلى حفظ الوجه الجديد على الطريقة التي أشرت إليها .


# كيف أجمع بين الحفظ والمراجعة ؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ

لا تحفظ القرآن بدون مراجعة , فإنك لو حفظت القرآن وجهاً وجهاً حتى تختم القرآن , وأردت الرجوع على ما حفظته وجدت نفسك نسيت ما حفظته , والطريقة المثلى أن تجمع بين الحفظ والمراجعة , وقسم القرآن عندك ثلاثة أقسام كل عشرة أجزاء قسم , فإذا حفظت في اليوم وجهاً فراجع أربعة أوجه حتى تحفظ عشرة أجزاء , توقف شهراً كا ملاً للمراجعة , كل يوم تراجع ثمانية أوجه . وبعد شهر من المراجعة ابدأ في بقية الحفظ , تحفظ وجهاًَ أو وجهين حسب القدرة , وتراجع ثمانية أوجه حتى تحفظ عشرين جزءاً فإذاحفظت عشرين جزءاً توقف عن الحفظ مدة شهرين لمراجعة العشرين جزءاً كل يوم تراجع ثمانية أوجه , فإذا مضى شهران على المراجعة , ابدأ في الحفظ كل يوم وجهاً أو وجهين حسب القدرة , وتراجع ثمانية أوجه حتى تنتهي من حفظ القرآن كاملاً , فإذا انتهيت من حفظ القرآن , راجع العشرة الأجزاء الأولى بمفردها مدة شهر , كل يوم نصف جزء , وتقرأ من العشرة الأجزاء الأولى ثمانية أوجه , ثم تنتقل إلى مراجعة العشرة الأخيرة من القرآن مدة شهر كل يوم نصف جزء مع ثمانية أوجه من العشرة الأجزاء الأولى وثمانية أوجه من العشرين جزءاً .


# كيف أراجع القرآن كاملاً إذا انتهيت من هذه المراجعة ؟ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ابدا بمراجعة القرآن كاملاً , كل يوم جزءان , أن تكرره ثلاث مرات كل يوم , وتكون في كل أسبوعين تختم القرآن كاملاً بالمراجعة .وبهذه الطريقة تكون حفظت خلال سنة قد حفظت القرآن كاملاً بإتقان , وافعل هذه الطريقة سنة كاملة .

# ماذا أفعل بعد سنة من حفظ القرآن ؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ

بعد سنة من إتقان القرآن ومراجعته , ليكن حزبك اليومي من القرآن حتى مماتك هو حزب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقد كان يحزب القرآن سبعاً , أي كل سبعة أيام يختم القرآن , قال أوس بن حذيفة : " سألت أصحاب رسول الله كيف تحزبون القرآن قالوا ثلاث سور , وخمس سور , وسبع سور , وتسع سور , وإحدى عشر سورة , وحزب المفصل من قاف حتى يختم ". رواه أحمد 

ــ أي في اليوم الأول يقرأ من " سورة الفاتحة " إلى نهاية " سورة النساء" .
ــ وفي اليوم الثاني يقرأ من " سورة المائدة " إلى نهاية " سورة التوبة ". 
ــ وفي اليوم الثالث يقرأ من " سورة يونس " إلى نهاية " سورة النمل " .
ــ وفي اليوم الرابع يقرأ من " سورة الإسراء" إلى نهاية " سورة الفرقان ".
ــ وفي اليوم الخامس يقرأ من " سورة الشعراء " إلى نهاية " سورة يس ".
ــ وفي اليوم السادس يقرأ من " سورة الصافات " إلى نهاية " سورة الحجرات " .
ــ وفي اليوم السابع يقرأ من " سورة ق " إلى نهاية " سورة الناس " .

وحزب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جمعه العلماء في قولهم : " فمي بشوق " فكل حرف من هاتين الكلمتين هو بداية حزب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل يوم , وأما تحزيب القرآن الحالي فهو من وضع الحجاج بن يوسف .

# كيف أفرق بين المتشابهات في القرآن ؟ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ

أفضل طريقة أنه إذا وقع عندك تشابه في آيتين , فافتح المصحف على كلتا الآيتين , وانظر ما الفرق بينهما , وتأمله , وضع لنفسك ضابطاً , وأثناء مراجعتك الحظ ذلك الفرق مراراً حتى تتقن المتشابه الذي بينهما .

# قواعد وضوابط في الحفظ :
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

1ــ يجب أن يكون حفظك على شيخ لتصحيح التلاوة .
2ــ احفظ كل يوم وجهين , وجهاً بعد الفجر ووجهاً بعد العصر أوبعد المغرب , وبهذه الطريقة تحفظ القرآن كاملاً متقناً خلال سنة , ويكون حفظك متقناً , أما إذا أكثرت من الحفظ فإن المحفوظ يضعف.
3ــ الحفظ يكون من سورة الناس إلى سورة البقرة ؛ لأنه أيسر , وبعد حفظك للقرآن تكون مراجعتك من البقرة إلى الناس .
4ــ الحفظ يكون من مصحف موحَّد في الطبعة ليكون مُعِيناً على رسوخ الحفظ وسرعة الاستذكار لمواطن الآيات وأواخر الصفحات وأولها .
5ــ كل من حفظ القرآن في السنتين الأوليين يتفلَّت عليه المحفوظ , وهذه تسمى ( مرحلة التجميع ) فلا تحزن من تفلت القرآن منك أو كثرة خطئك , وهذه مرحلة صعبة للإبتلاء ,للشيطان منها نصيب ليوقفك عن حفظ القرآن , فدع عنك وساوسه , واستمر في حفظه , فهو كنز لا يعطى لأي أحد .


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــ

فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / عبدالمحسن بن محمد القاسم ..." حفظه الله تعالى "
إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي الشريف والقاضي بالمحكمة العامة .*

----------

